

Startups Suck - provokeme

We are in a post startup era. SAS is over. The cloud is here, almost fog. I see accelerators everywhere. Social businesses. Bing bing. Bling.<p>Where is the money? The customers? Seems to me that there are too many startups making products for no one and solving problems that don’t exist. It would inspire me if all this human capital was doing something. Curing disease. Getting off this rock. Expanding emotional or intellectual space. But most of these startups are just creating web forms. Information ^curriers. Scuttlebutts.<p>We don’t spend time on high technology, pushing limits.<p>Another startup, another photo wall of founders and unqualified C-level execs. Wow.<p>Maybe this internet thing made us too introverted. Too focused on our own awesomeness.<p>Humility is rare.<p>Well, it may be time to regroup.
======
wamatt
I agree with you, but there are other possibilities.

Singularity University is a superb experience and filled with big thinkers. eg
"Made In Space" for example is building 3d printers in space, opening up the
possibility of building replication technology on the moon.

I'm staying with a 20 year old that founded a company that is reducing solar
costs by 20%+. They have some pretty large customers signed up.

------
aw4y
totally agree

------
batista
Curing disease? That's nothing special compared to my latest startup.

It's for social sharing of fair-trade coffee brewing tips and lets users
upload Lomo style pictures of their coffee cups, that it plays in a slideshow
with a Mos Def soundtrack. We have a maxed-out Heroku account serving it, all
done in node.js and Sinatra, of course, though we will be rewriting some cpu-
intensive parts in ZetaLisp to run on some Lisp Machines.

------
JuurianChi
:facepalm:

